# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món ngon không thể bỏ qua ở Hy Lạp

## Meoluoi9x

*Ẩm thực Hy Lạp rất đa dạng và phong phú, đồng thời chịu ảnh hưởng của nhiều dòng ẩm thực khác nhau như của miền nam nước Pháp, Ý và Trung Đông.*

*Oliu:* 

Ở Hy Lạp có rất nhiều loại oliu. Dầu ôliu là loại hương liệu đặc trưng và có mặt trong hầu hết các món ăn của Hy Lạp. Người Hy Lạp thường ăn bánh mì chấm dầu ôliu trước bữa ăn, như người Pháp ăn bánh mì với bơ.


*Pho mát feta:*

Được làm từ sữa cừu và sữa dê, feta là một món khai vị truyền thống tại nước này. Trước đây, Hy Lạp từng phải theo đuổi 20 năm mới giành được quyền sản xuất pho mát feta từ các nhà sản xuất Đức và Đan Mạch.


*Taramasalata:*

Được chế biến từ trứng cá, taramasalata là món khai vị nổi tiếng nhất đất nước Hy Lạp.


*Súp avgolemono:*

Món súp gà có hương chanh dùng với cơm; món được nấu từ nước luộc gà với gạo, trứng và chanh.


*Bánh Baklava:*

Từ hàng thế kỷ qua,  đề tài tranh luận "Hy Lạp hay Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ là quê hương của chiếc bánh tráng miệng ngon tuyệt này?" vẫn  chưa đi đến hồi kết. Người Hy Lạp tự hào rằng Baklava bắt nguồn từ chiếc bánh "kotoplakous" xuất hiện vào thế kỷ thứ 3 trước công nguyên. Bánh có lớp áo bên ngoài là bột mì ngọt cán thành những miếng mỏng, nhân bên trong là sự kết hợp khéo léo giữa quả óc chó giã nhuyễn trộn với đường, mật ong, hương quế. Bánh được cắt thành những miếng nhỏ, sau đó cho vào lò nướng. Đặc trưng của bánh Baklava là giòn, ngọt và giàu dinh dưỡng.


*Sốt Tzatziki:*

Được chế biển từ dầu olive, dấm táo, tỏi,... và sữa chua không đường thường ăn kèm bánh mì nướng ròn dùng làm món khai vị


*Ouzo:*

Đây là một loại rượu mạnh nguyên chất được cất từ bã nho sau khi làm rượu vang, được xem là thức uống quốc hồn quốc túy của Hy Lạp. Rượu có màu trong vắt như nước, nhưng có mùi cam thảo khá gắt và có thể nặng tới 50 độ. Ouzo thường được uống nguyên chất không pha, mặc dù nhiều người thích cho thêm ít nước đá khiến rượu trở nên trắng đục như sữa.


*Cà phê:*

Người Hy Lạp uống loại cà phê đen, đậm và xay mịn gọi là kafedaki. Kafedaki được pha trong bình có tay cầm dài gọi là briki. 1 tách cà phê Hy Lạp luôn có lớp bọt nổi lên trên. Kafedaki được uống từng ngụm nhỏ một cách từ tốn, tránh làm vẩn cặn lắng ở dưới đáy cốc.


_Theo zing_

----------

